# Umfrage Festblei- oder Laufbleimontage



## kasache (8. Juli 2007)

Hallo an die Karpfengemeinde

hiermit wollte ich eine klein Umfrage starten, welche Montage mit welchen Ködern Ihr bevorzugt:?

Meine bevorzugte Montage an einem Teich/See:

Festbleimontage

Hauptschnur>Anti Tangle Schlauch>Sleeve>Inline Blei>Wirbel mit Vorfach (Vorfach = Line Alinger)>Köder = Hartmais am Haar oder 20er Boilies am Haar (Erdbeer oder selbstgemachte Frolic-Boilies)



Na dann mal los


----------



## Helium (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Umfrage Festblei- oder Laufbleimontage*

ich sitz im regelfall immer neben meinen Ruten und verwende eine *Laufbleimontage*

denn meine Regel Lautet je mehr wiederstand der Fisch desto scheuer und vorsichtiger wird er diese Methode hat sich bis jetzt immer Bewärt habe damit letzte nacht 4 Spiegler mit je ca. 25 Pfund überlisten können. 

Außerdem: Gib dem Fisch eine Changse

Die Montage schaut wie Folgt aus

Mika metall bolt rig ---> Shock up Perle ---> Wirbel Mika No. 8 ---> Mika Mussel Care Line ---> Owner Flyliner cuttig Point größe dem Boilie angepasst


----------



## Zander01 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Umfrage Festblei- oder Laufbleimontage*

Fische auch mit Laufbleimontagen.

Ich finde es gehört etwas mehr Erfahrung dazu mit Laufbleimontagen zu fischen, als mit Festbleimontagen.

Beim Laufblei muss man im richtigen Augenblick anschlagen, was im Regelfall dann ist, wenn der Fisch abzieht. (Was aber nicht immer leicht ist.)
Beim Festblei, hakt sich der Fisch in 90% selbst, man braucht also nur mehr den Fisch ausdrillen. 
Diese Methode ist zwar auch sehr efektiv, aber nichts für mich.
Ich habe es lieber, wenn ich im richtigen Moment den Anhieb setze. Sollte ich diesen verpassen - tja Pech gehabt. :q


----------



## nExX (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Umfrage Festblei- oder Laufbleimontage*

fisch auch laufblei habs des öffteren auch mit festblei versucht aba is einfach nix für mich...vertrau einfach mehr auf laufbleimontagen


----------



## t-chris (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage Festblei- oder Laufbleimontage*

Also bei mir kommt es immer darauf an, welche Entfernung ich zum Köder habe. Wenn ich weit raus angel, macht die Laufbleimontage weniger Sinn, weil der Anschlag auf die weite Entfernung nur schlecht durch kommt. Da nehme ich dann lieber das Festblei. Wenn ich aber nur auf kurze Distanz fische, nehme ich die Laufbleimontage.


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage Festblei- oder Laufbleimontage*

Karpfenangeln=95% Festbleimontage
Mit laufblei komm ich net auf distanz wenn laufblei nicht über 25g und damit komm ich net weit!


----------



## Pascalh (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage Festblei- oder Laufbleimontage*

schlucken denn die Karpfen beim laufblei net häufiger?

Also mir (C&R) sind die Lippengehakten Fische mit Festblei lieber.


----------



## Dicker Ritter :D (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage Festblei- oder Laufbleimontage*



Pascalh schrieb:


> schlucken denn die Karpfen beim laufblei net häufiger?
> 
> Also mir (C&R) sind die Lippengehakten Fische mit Festblei lieber.



Das weiß ich nicht genau .. 

aber mir geht es genau so wie dir .. da man ja beim Karpfenfischen oft auf weite distanzen fischt, ist es mir eh lieber, das ich, sobald ich an der rute bin, weiß dass der fisch gehakt ist ..


----------



## peitscher (29. Oktober 2012)

ein weiterer Vorteil einer Laufbleimontage ist, dass der Fisch den Haken nicht losgeschüttelt bekommt. Bei einer Festbleimontage ist die Gefahr viel höher. Solche Gedanken sollte man sich gerade bei Karpfen in einem
Gewässer machen, die viel Erfahrung haben.


----------



## Roman1998 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage Festblei- oder Laufbleimontage*

Ich fische generell nur Festbleimontagen, außer im März (auch nur am Hauswasser) mit FUtterspirale, da funktionieren Boilies einfach nicht#c Dneke dass sollte jeder wissen, mir ist die Festbleimontage lieber


----------



## Angler 212 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage Festblei- oder Laufbleimontage*

bin selber noch am experementiern was ich benutzen soll#c|kopfkrat. werde diesen tread also im auge behalten. 

beim letzten ansitz am vereinssee hatte ich 3 karpfen auf lauf und 1 auf festblei...


----------



## Pisten1402 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage Festblei- oder Laufbleimontage*

also ich fisch am liebsten semi-fixed.
das hat den vorteil, dass der selbsthakeffekt gegeben ist aber das blei sich im drill dann vom wirbel löst. dadurch kann der fisch das blei nicht als gegengewicht verwenden und sich damit den haken aus dem mund hebeln. desweitern verhakt es sich nicht so schnell in hindernissen.


----------



## j0nas4tw (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage Festblei- oder Laufbleimontage*

Ich fische in letzter Zeit immer mehr Run Rigs 
Kann man nur empfehlen.

lg Michel


----------



## colognecarp (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage Festblei- oder Laufbleimontage*

Bei einer Laufbleimontage kann man weder Saufen,Pennen noch seinen angelkollegen ärgern, also nix für mich ! Hat in meinen Augen mehr nachteile als vorteile, von der thematik "Fischschonend" mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## Angler 212 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage Festblei- oder Laufbleimontage*

bei mir waren die karpfen auch bei der laufbleimontage  immer schön in der lippe gehakt...


----------



## BARSCH123 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage Festblei- oder Laufbleimontage*



Pisten1402 schrieb:


> also ich fisch am liebsten semi-fixed.
> das hat den vorteil, dass der selbsthakeffekt gegeben ist aber das blei sich im drill dann vom wirbel löst. dadurch kann der fisch das blei nicht als gegengewicht verwenden und sich damit den haken aus dem mund hebeln. desweitern verhakt es sich nicht so schnell in hindernissen.



Genauso fisch ich auch, oder Schocker Rigs.. 
Aber im normal fall Semi-fixed.

Die mischung machts


----------



## cyberpeter (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage Festblei- oder Laufbleimontage*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Bei einer Laufbleimontage kann man weder Saufen,Pennen noch seinen angelkollegen ärgern, also nix für mich ! Hat in meinen Augen mehr nachteile als vorteile, von der thematik "Fischschonend" mal ganz abgesehen.



Echt - sehe ich anders ....

Wenn ich ein entsprechendes Bleigewicht verwende und die Schnur entsprechend gespannt ist und der Freilauf hart eingestellt ist wieso sollte da der "Selbsthakeffekt" viel schlechter sein als beim Festblei und wenn ja warum ;+

Außerdem bekommt man gerade auf größere Entfernungen so besser Fallbisse mit genauso wie Bisse von kleinen Karpfen und Brassen.


----------



## Roman1998 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage Festblei- oder Laufbleimontage*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Echt - sehe ich anders ....
> 
> Wenn ich ein entsprechendes Bleigewicht verwende und die Schnur entsprechend gespannt ist und der Freilauf hart eingestellt ist wieso sollte da der "Selbsthakeffekt" viel schlechter sein als beim Festblei und wenn ja warum ;+
> 
> Außerdem bekommt man gerade auf größere Entfernungen so besser Fallbisse mit genauso wie Bisse von kleinen Karpfen und Brassen.



Ich denke beim Festblei gibt es schon einen besseren Slebsthakeffekt, ganz einfach weil das Blei fest ist. Man kann ja auch beim Festblei den Freilauf zu machen, warum dann Durchlaufmontage? Und was bringt mehr Blei bei der Durchlaufmontage?- Der Fisch zieht ja die Schnur durch das Blei.


----------



## cyberpeter (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage Festblei- oder Laufbleimontage*

Hallo,

sicher hat es einen schnelleren Hakeffekt - habe ich auch nicht bestritten. Aber wieviel größer bzw. schlechter ist der Weg, den ein Karpfen bei einem Laufblei unter den von mir oben genannten Voraussetzungen (straffe Schnur usw.) zurücklegen kann bis er gegen einen Wiederstand schwimmt 2,3,4 5,10,20 cm oder mehr?

Ich bin der Meinung, bei gespannter Schnur nicht sehr viel zumal man auch noch berücksichtigen muß, dass man zumindest bei größeren Entfernungen Schnur über den Gewässergrund nicht so ganz "wiederstandslos" ziehen kann aufgrund der Reibung und des Wasserdrucks. D.h. das "selbsthaken" wird nicht erst dann eintreten wie die Schnur zwischen Rute und Fisch straff ist sondern deutlich früher. 

Dieser Wiederstand ist auch der Grund, wieso ich geschrieben habe, dass man zumindest bei weiteren Entfernungen ein schwereres Blei hernehmen sollte. Tut man das nicht und der Karpfen flüchtet in Richtung des Anglers würde er das Blei "verziehen" bevor die Schnur durch das Blei läuft, weil der Wiederstand größer ist als  das Bleigewicht.

Ich sage aber nicht dass Laufblei das "nonpulsultra" ist. Es hat schon merkliche Schwächen weshalb auch überwiegend Festblei gefischt wird. Allerdings gibt es Situationen, wo es Vorteile bringt z.B. wenn man auf weitere Entfernungen am gegenüberliegenden Ufer fischt und damit zwangweise Fallbisse hat oder wenn mit kleinen Karpfen bzw. Brassen zu rechnen ist wo oft bei 100g der Biß nicht richtig angezeigt wird. In diesen Fällen kann ich dann auch ganz prima mit den paar cm Verzögerung beim selbsthaken leben ...



Gruß Peter


----------



## Lui Nairolf (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage Festblei- oder Laufbleimontage*

Sehe den Denkfehler darin, sich auf eine Methode zu beschränken. Laufblei und Freilauf funzen oft bei Naturködern besser, Boilie/Frolic/etc. natürlich am Festblei.

Allerdings versteh ich nicht, wieso manche den Freilauf schließen oder fast schließen um einen Selbsthakeffekt am Durchlaufblei zu erzielen ...

Nicht zu vergessen die Schlaufenmontage - für mich an der leichten bis mittleren Feederrute die Beste Montage auf Friedfische.


----------



## cyberpeter (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage Festblei- oder Laufbleimontage*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Allerdings versteh ich nicht, wieso manche den Freilauf schließen oder fast schließen um einen Selbsthakeffekt am Durchlaufblei zu erzielen ...



Vermutlich aus dem selben Grund, wieso das viele auch bei Festbleimontagen machen ... |rolleyes

Was ist deiner Meinung an dieser "Herangehensweise" falsch ... ?


----------



## Roman1998 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage Festblei- oder Laufbleimontage*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Sehe den Denkfehler darin, sich auf eine Methode zu beschränken. Laufblei und Freilauf funzen oft bei Naturködern besser, Boilie/Frolic/etc. natürlich am Festblei.
> 
> Allerdings versteh ich nicht, wieso manche den Freilauf schließen oder fast schließen um einen Selbsthakeffekt am Durchlaufblei zu erzielen ...
> 
> Nicht zu vergessen die Schlaufenmontage - für mich an der leichten bis mittleren Feederrute die Beste Montage auf Friedfische.



Kannst mir einen guten Grund sagen, warum ein Natürköder am Festblei schlechter funktioniert? Wenn ich ihn am Haar anbiete, ist es genau das selbe wie beim Boilie, oder saugt der Fisch den natürköder anders ein?


----------



## .Sebastian. (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage Festblei- oder Laufbleimontage*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Ich bin der Meinung, bei gespannter Schnur nicht sehr viel zumal man auch noch berücksichtigen muß, dass man zumindest bei größeren Entfernungen Schnur über den Gewässergrund nicht so ganz "wiederstandslos" ziehen kann aufgrund der Reibung und des Wasserdrucks. D.h. das "selbsthaken" wird nicht erst dann eintreten wie die Schnur zwischen Rute und Fisch straff ist sondern deutlich früher.


Und genau dieser langsam steigende wiederstand ist dann der Grund warum erfahrene Karpfen den Köder wieder ausspucken. Mal ehrlich: ein Selbsthakeffekt durch den Schnurwiederstand im Wasser? Nicht wirklich


----------



## cyberpeter (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage Festblei- oder Laufbleimontage*

Langsam steigender Wiederstand bei gespannter Schnur ....

Nicht wirklich ....


----------



## Sea-Trout (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage Festblei- oder Laufbleimontage*



Roman1998 schrieb:


> Kannst mir einen guten Grund sagen, warum ein Natürköder am Festblei schlechter funktioniert? Wenn ich ihn am Haar anbiete, ist es genau das selbe wie beim Boilie, oder saugt der Fisch den natürköder anders ein?


Hi,

bei Boilies,Hartmais etc. kannst du dir halt sicher sein das dir den Köder keine Weißfische abnuckeln.Bei Dosenmais,Wurm etc. hast du evt. garkein Köder mehr am Haar hast den Biss bzw. das abgenucken aber garnicht gemerkt und die Rute liegt ohne Köder im Wasser.Also Festblei ist dafür zu unsensibel merkst halt erst den Biss wenn der Fisch schon hängt.Gehen tut es natürlich auch aber ich hätte da keine ruhige Minute und würde mich immer fragen ob der Wurm oder Dosenmais von Rotaugen,Brassen etc. schon abgenuckelt wurde.


----------



## .Sebastian. (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage Festblei- oder Laufbleimontage*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Langsam steigender Wiederstand bei gespannter Schnur ....
> 
> Nicht wirklich ....



gespannte schnur? nicht wirklich. ich habe noch nie gesehen, wie eine schnur ohne bogen gespannt ist...


----------



## Lui Nairolf (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage Festblei- oder Laufbleimontage*



Roman1998 schrieb:


> Kannst mir einen guten Grund sagen, warum ein Natürköder am Festblei schlechter funktioniert? Wenn ich ihn am Haar anbiete, ist es genau das selbe wie beim Boilie, oder saugt der Fisch den natürköder anders ein?



Zwei sogar - ob sie dich überzeugen, weiß ich nicht:

1. Grund: Abnuckeln/Spielen/Bisse von Weißfischen oder kleineren Brassen merkt man besser.

2. Grund: Köderform ist ne andere, z.B. Wurm ist länglich und beweglich und muss wie eine Spaghetti aufgezuzelt werden, Boilie ist "ein Happen". 

Kann aber sein, dass das objektiv völlig falsch ist - subjektiv fahr ich damit ganz gut und vertrau deshalb auch darauf.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage Festblei- oder Laufbleimontage*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Vermutlich aus dem selben Grund, wieso das viele auch bei Festbleimontagen machen ... |rolleyes
> 
> Was ist deiner Meinung an dieser "Herangehensweise" falsch ... ?



Woraus schließt du, dass ich diese Herangehensweise als "falsch" betrachte, oder überhaupt eine Meinung hierzu habe? Ich verstehe sie lediglich nicht - und hatte auf Aufklärung gehofft.

Dein Erklärungsversuch besteht aus einem "vermutlich", vielen Worten, wenig Inhalt  und (ganz wichtig) dem "Rolleye"-Smilie.
Für deine geduldige und wohlwollende Erklärung danke ich - klüger bin ich allerdings immer noch nicht.

Aber vielleicht findet sich ja noch wer, ders mir erklären kann.


----------



## thomas72 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage Festblei- oder Laufbleimontage*

Hallo,
für mich persönlich ist die Selbsthakmontage und das ganze "Karpfentackle" was es so gibt einfach zu viel High-Tech.
Ich habe mich auf die "alten" Methoden mit Laufblei oder Posenmontage festgelegt und fange damit sehr gut.
Ich verschließe mich zwar keinen Neuerungen, aber ich schrei auch nicht gleich überall Hurra.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## cyberpeter (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage Festblei- oder Laufbleimontage*



Aalredl schrieb:


> gespannte schnur? nicht wirklich. ich habe noch nie gesehen, wie eine schnur ohne bogen gespannt ist...



Das kommt darauf an wie man die Montage auslegt. Wenn man diese vor dem Ablegen spannt, spich einer auf dem Boot mit der Montage und einer mit der Rute am Ufer, bekommt man eine relativ "bogenfreie" Ablage hin. So mache ich das überwiegend wenn ich ablege und bei Laufblei sowieso. 

Aber Du hast schon recht, wenn man die Montage wirft oder die Ruten mit rausfährt kann man gewisse Bögen nicht vermeiden.

Jetzt kommt aber genau der Punkt. Ich spanne die Schnur sehr stark, deshalb auch das schwere Blei und wenn ich Bögen trotzdem nicht rausbekomme ohne dass ich die Montage "verziehe" z.B. wegen Strömung, stellt sich die Frage wie der Karpfen diesen Bogen ohne sich dabei wie beabsichtigt den Haken in die Lippe zu stechen lösen kann.

Wenn Du dafür eine plausible Erklärung hast dann gebe ich Dir recht!




Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Dein Erklärungsversuch besteht aus einem "vermutlich", vielen Worten, wenig Inhalt  und (ganz wichtig) dem "Rolleye"-Smilie.
> Für deine geduldige und wohlwollende Erklärung danke ich - klüger bin ich allerdings immer noch nicht.



Dann stelle deine Frage auch so, dass sie als solche zu erkennen ist also mit einem "?"

So wie Du das geschrieben hast zeigt nur, das Du das als "Schwachsinn" erachtest was dein nachfolgender Text ja zeigt.

Das man auf sowas dann auch keine vernünfige ausführliche Antwort erhält sollte Dir klar sein, aber ich glaube die wolltest Du auch gar nicht ?!


----------



## zander1203 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage Festblei- oder Laufbleimontage*

Ich benutze nur Laufbleimontagen und stelle den freilauf härter .
Zuerst mal muss ich keine 100 + meter werfen und daher habe ich keine lust 100 + blei drauf zu haben ...

Wir haben bei uns mal einen test gemacht 2 Ruten mit Festblei und 2 mit Laufbleimontagen und wir hatten auf beiden montagen Fehlbisse und haben nicht mehr oder weniger gefangen ...


----------



## Roman1998 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage Festblei- oder Laufbleimontage*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Zwei sogar - ob sie dich überzeugen, weiß ich nicht:
> 
> 1. Grund: Abnuckeln/Spielen/Bisse von Weißfischen oder kleineren Brassen merkt man besser.
> 
> ...



Ok, abnuckeln kenn ich nicht, meine Gewässer haben keinen Nennenswerten Klienfischbestand haben. Aber der 2. Gurnd ist für mich nicht ganz nachvollziehbar: Der Karpfen saug einen Wurm als ganzes auf, er braucht ihn nicht aufzunuckeln. 

ABER: Das ganze ist sowieso ansichtssache des Anglers, da hat jeder seine Meinung. Auch Test werden da nicht viel bringen, da die Fische verschiedene Fressgewohnheiten haben. Es ist zwar OK darüber zu disskutieren, aber bringen (oder jemanden helfen) wird es nicht viel.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage Festblei- oder Laufbleimontage*



Roman1998 schrieb:


> Das ganze ist sowieso ansichtssache des Anglers


 
Und Vertrauenssache ...

Naja, für mich klingt das logisch, aber wenn ich mir vorstelle, vor mir liegt eine Mozartkugel und eine ausgerollte Lakrizschnecke und ich müsste die Essen, ohne Hände benutzen zu können:
- die Mozartkugel saug ich ein und gut ist
- die Lackritz"Schnur" ist lang und unhandlich, da muss ich auf jedenfall mal "rumzuzeln" und es ist nicht ganz so leicht, die mit einem "Happen" wegzuputzen. Beim Wurm kommt noch dazu, dass sich der aus Reflex dem "einzuzeln" durch Winden usw. entziehen will - also besteht auch die Gefahr, dass der Karpfen eher den Wiederstand des Festbleis spürt, BEVOR der Haken greifen kann - beim Freilauf evtl. nicht oder später.

Aber wie gesagt - meine laienhaften Überlegungen, die wahrscheinlich biologisch völlig haltlos sind (aber für mich halt schlüssig sind).


----------



## .Sebastian. (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage Festblei- oder Laufbleimontage*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt aber genau der Punkt. Ich spanne die Schnur sehr stark, deshalb auch das schwere Blei und wenn ich Bögen trotzdem nicht rausbekomme ohne dass ich die Montage "verziehe" z.B. wegen Strömung, stellt sich die Frage wie der Karpfen diesen Bogen ohne sich dabei wie beabsichtigt den Haken in die Lippe zu stechen lösen kann.


Dann erschließt sich für mich aber deine Aussage nicht, wie du dadurch einfacher einen Fallbiss erkennen willst? denn genau dann wirst du kaum mit Einhängebissanzeigern oder ähnliches nutzen können. Bzw kann es genau dann nicht mal einen Fallbiss geben, außer der fisch schleift das blei mit sich... wobei er sich genau dann durch das bleigewicht sicher haken würde (wenn du wie erwähnt so hohe Bleigewichte nutzt)


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage Festblei- oder Laufbleimontage*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Bei einer Laufbleimontage kann man weder Saufen,Pennen noch seinen angelkollegen ärgern, also nix für mich ! Hat in meinen Augen mehr nachteile als vorteile, von der thematik "Fischschonend" mal ganz abgesehen.



Deswegen bevorzuge ich auch das *Fest-Bier*...


----------



## cyberpeter (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage Festblei- oder Laufbleimontage*

@ Aalredl

Es wäre zwar schön wenn Du die Frage beantwortet hättest aber seis drum ...

Zum Thema Fallbiß - es gibt beim Laufblei, zumindest wenn das Blei nicht zu leicht ist keinen soll es ja auch nicht. Das Laufblei "lenkt" nur die Schnur um was dazu führt, dass der Karpfen, egal in welche Richtung er nun schwimmt, immer Schnur aus Richtung des Anglers nimmt also auf "neudeutsch" ein Run.

Würde ich recht leichte Bleie nehmen würde der "Reibungswiederstand" der Schnur zwischen Angler u. Blei dazu führen, dass die Schnur nicht umgelenkt wird sondern das Blei mitgezogen wird. Wenn die Strecke recht lang ist und der "Reibungswiederstand" entsprechend hoch würde das gleiche wie beim Festblei passieren. Der Swinger/Hänger kann nicht genug Zug aufbauen um die "lose" Schnur anzuziehen und nach unten zu fallen und den Fallbiß zu signalisieren. Außerdem sind Fallbiße mit einem  ganz kurzem Pipser in der Nacht um 3 Uhr immer so eine Sache zumindest bei mir ... 

Gut dann kann man ja sagen, nehme ich halt sehr schwere Swinger dann ist Festblei, wenn es auch entsprechend schwer ist, kein Problem. Kann man auch machen, dann sollte der Swinger die lose Schnur aufnehmen und den Fallbiß relativ verlässlich anzeigen. Sowas sollte man dann aber nur mit Geflecht machen, weil man aufgrund der Dehnung der Mono hier Probleme bekommen würde. Was mach ich dann aber, wenn so ein kleinen Karpfen o. Brassen den Köder genommen hat und vom Angler wegschwimmt. Der muß dann das neben dem schweren Festblei und noch das Gewicht des schweren Swinger überwinden um einen Biß zu signalisieren. Das könnte schwierig werden.

Sorry, besser kann ich es nicht rüberbringen ...

Ich benutze Laufblei auch erst sei dieser Saison öfters, weil ich vorher auch der Meinung war und mir auch keine großen Gedanken gemacht habe, dass man mit Festblei alles "abdecken" kann. Wie ich jedoch herausgefunden habe, gibt es einfach Gegebeheiten wo das Laufblei besser geeignet ist. Deshalb fasse das ganze bitte auch nicht als "Belehrung" auf. Wenn Du einen guten Einwand hast nur zu!


Gruß Peter


----------



## .Sebastian. (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage Festblei- oder Laufbleimontage*

Um deine indirekte Frage (kam für mich wie eine thethorische Frage rüber) zu beantworten: mit schwerem Blei und bei extrem straffer Schnur (die das einsetzen eines Bissanzeigers in form von Einhänger o.Ä. nicht möglich macht) hakt sich der fisch in dem falle sicher auch - eben durch das Gegengewicht des Freilaufes. Japp stimme ich zu.

In Hinblick auf deine Anfangsposts mit Fallbiss etc., widerspricht sich das ganze etwas. Ich habe es so aufgefasst: du fischst mit einem Bissanzeigesystem, das Fallbisse deutlich anzeigt aufgrund der Laufbleimontage ist dies theoretisch möglich (außer eben bei straffer Schnur)- dennoch ist deine Schnur so gespannt, dass kein Schnurbogen gegeben ist (bzw. hakt deiner Meinung nach der Schnurwiderstand den Fisch). Das war für mich unlogisch. Aber lassen wir das, wir müssen das Thema ja nicht zerreden 

Ich persönlich bevorzuge beim Karpfenfischen das Festblei, weil es meiner Erfahrung nach fischschonender ist und mir bisher im Schnitt Größere Fische gebracht hat. Die Laufbleimontage erweckt wie ich finde schneller Misstrauen bei größeren/erfahreneren Karpfen. Zumal ich auf die Weise mehrere Stunden auch weniger konzentriert und entspannter Fischen kann.


----------



## cyberpeter (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage Festblei- oder Laufbleimontage*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bevorzuge beim Karpfenfischen das Festblei, weil es meiner Erfahrung nach fischschonender ist und mir bisher im Schnitt Größere Fische gebracht hat. Die Laufbleimontage erweckt wie ich finde schneller Misstrauen bei größeren/erfahreneren Karpfen. Zumal ich auf die Weise mehrere Stunden auch weniger konzentriert und entspannter Fischen kann.



Genau weil ich auch gerne entspannt fische entscheide ich mich zwischenzeitlich öfters mal zum Laufblei, wobei ich hier, wenn ich ehrlich bin auch noch am experimentieren bin.

Ich habe/hatte öfters beim weiteren Ablegen das Problem von "halben Bissen".

Der Swinger sackt ein paar cm ab oder geht nach oben - was tun, sofort "anschlagen" und "riskieren" dass es nur "Fehlalarm" war mit der Folge, dass ich die Montage "umsonst" einhole und wieder mit dem Boot rausfahren muß und dazu unnötig Unruhe am Spod verbreite oder warten und riskieren, dass es ein alter erfahrener Karpfen ist, der nur kurz Schnur genommen hat und jetzt "stehen" bleibt und versucht das Blei abzuschütteln oder eine Brasse oder kleiner Karpfen dessen "Kraft" gerade ausreicht um das Festblei etwas zu versetzen, aber nicht für einen richtigen "Run" oder "Fallbiß".

Gerade da sehe ich beim Laufblei Vorteile wenngleich es und da gebe ich Dir auch recht, bzgl. der Hakeigenschaften nicht an eine Festblei Inlinemontage rankommt.

So hat halt jeder seine eigenen "Ängste" bzw. Bedenken ...

Gruß Peter


----------



## Roman1998 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage Festblei- oder Laufbleimontage*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Genau weil ich auch gerne entspannt fische entscheide ich mich zwischenzeitlich öfters mal zum Laufblei, wobei ich hier, wenn ich ehrlich bin auch noch am experimentieren bin.
> 
> Ich habe/hatte öfters beim weiteren Ablegen das Problem von "halben Bissen".
> 
> ...



Solche Bisse habe ich auch, entweder ein Amur oder ein Karpfen. Oft ruckte auch nur die Rute. Einfach anschlagen, bei sind alle hängen geblieben. Beim Festblei hakt sich der FIsch ja selbst, je länger du bei so einem Biss wartest, desto warscheinlicher wird er den Haken wieder los.


----------



## großdorsch 1 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Umfrage Festblei- oder Laufbleimontage*

Würde mal behaupten das erst mal die Frage zu stellen ist,will ich die ganze zeit neben den ruten stehen und auf ein biss warten oder will ich ein gemütlches woend am wasser verbringen und dabei auch mal mich mit freunden unterhaten,grillen und e bir trinken!?!
weil wenn ich nicht die ganze zeit auf die ruten aufpassen will,wirdma mit dem laufblei wohl sehr viele grosse karpfen verpassen!!!  
ich fische eigentlich nur mit laufblei wenn ich auf kleinere kapfen u andere grosse weissfische angeln tu,ansonsten hat das fesblei halt den vorteil das sich der karpfen selbst hakt!!!
was aber jetzt nicht heisen soll,das man keine fehlbisse hat oder das eine odr ander mal garnichts bemerkt das ein karpfen am köder war!!!
:vik:


----------

